# Sub forum for "searching a vps" posts



## wlanboy (May 17, 2013)

Sometimes you are searching for a specific vps and do not find a offer suitable for your needs.

I remember a lot of "searching a vps in [x] with [y]".

Should we have a separate place for seekers?


----------



## Ivan (May 17, 2013)

I second this request.


----------



## Damian (May 17, 2013)

I agree. There shouldn't be rules or other derision in place for providers then offering their services, *as long as what the provider is offering matches what the customer is looking for.*

In other words, no RobertClarke's responding with "We can do this in Dallas." for someone looking for VPS in EU....


----------



## Ivan (May 18, 2013)

*@**MannDude*, 

Care to consider?


----------



## MannDude (May 18, 2013)

Already been considered, kinda. Ideally would like to spin something up that can allow offers to be sorted by date of offer, location, virtualization and price.

A requests forum wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## Jono20201 (May 18, 2013)

I'd like this too, wanting to find myself a small (cheap) VPS in London for VPN purposes - unfortunately we don't have any machines running VM software in London .


----------



## wlanboy (May 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> A requests forum wouldn't be a bad idea either.


Any timeline?


----------



## NodeBytes (May 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Already been considered, kinda. Ideally would like to spin something up that can allow offers to be sorted by date of offer, location, virtualization and price.   A requests forum wouldn't be a bad idea either.


I'd really like to see the requests forum more than the offers sorting list.


----------



## Chronic (May 19, 2013)

This needs to be added as soon as possible and would be a great addition, I think. It could go hand-in-hand with the _sorting__ offers_ _system_ as well, I suppose.


----------



## MannDude (May 19, 2013)

Consider it done. Subforum for VPS Requests, as well as one for Other Requests.


----------

